# i got my first tegu!



## snakegirl17 (Jul 7, 2008)

I cant wait! i been waiting and now a person i know just hatched out black and white tegus!! they hatched the 3rd. there super cute and green. lol i made up a cage i just want to make sure it looks alright and anything i need to know.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 7, 2008)

Should be ok for the first few months. What kind of bedding is that? You might also want to make it a little deeper, they love to dig. Don't be surprised if it moves the plants all over the cage too lol. Do you have heating and lighting?


----------



## snakegirl17 (Jul 7, 2008)

yes i heating mat and lamp. its coco soft can i use that? i was going to get chips and mix it


----------



## Magik (Jul 7, 2008)

Make sure you put a UV in there


----------



## snakegirl17 (Jul 8, 2008)

i do, These babies where born on the 3rd. so what does my hoping soon to be tegu, eat? only meat/bugs i saw somewhere. but for how long when can i start fruits and other stuff. Anything i shouldnt feed him as a baby


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 8, 2008)

There is really no extreme difference in feeding a hatchling compared to an adult. Just the food proportions are smaller and it may not be as willing to try fruits/veggies. Here is a list of acceptable items to feed.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1353">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1353</a><!-- m -->


----------



## snakegirl17 (Jul 9, 2008)

*I got him/her! i dont know*

 well when i got there was about 10 of them racing around. but when i looked at the price tag it said "$150.00" and after talking to the guy there that i talk to the breeder. i got one for 100.00 :mrgreen: and took my little friend home. 

the guy said he couldnt sex it for me. that i will need to wait a few months? Also he should only be fed crickets for like 5 months. then do fruits and meats. is this true? my new friend is super small since this morning he is now a week old.


----------



## snakegirl17 (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Toby_H (Jul 9, 2008)

adorable...


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: I got him/her! i dont know*



snakegirl17 said:


> the guy said he couldnt sex it for me. that i will need to wait a few months?



Yes, you will have to wait a few months and until it grows to around 25+ inches to visibly sex it and even then it can still be "iffy." 



snakegirl17 said:


> Also he should only be fed crickets for like 5 months. then do fruits and meats. is this true?



No, it is not true. A diet of strictly crickets would be useless. Your tegu won't grow at full capacity and the wellness that comes from variety is also depleted. Feed it whatever it will eat. If your going to feed fruits, it is better to start them as early as possible.


----------



## Nero (Jul 10, 2008)

how adorable I remember when mine was that tiny oh the good old days.


----------



## ptviperz (Jul 10, 2008)

That guy is gonna grow SO fast ;-)

Double in size in 3 months?


----------



## angelrose (Jul 10, 2008)

Congrats on your first tegu. I love those hatchlings. I never had one though. good luck.


----------



## snakegirl17 (Jul 10, 2008)

ok thanks, is there anything i shouldnt fed him this size? what about raw meats?


----------



## Taydeon (Jul 10, 2008)

Nero said:


> how adorable I remember when mine was that tiny oh the good old days.



lol i think mine were born 3ft long


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 10, 2008)

great lookin gu


----------

